# Window Pic



## Road Dog (Feb 27, 2015)

Just took this pic yesterday


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2015)

Great pic as usual, Rory!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------

